# Wake on Lan einrichten



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

ich möchte für einen PC bei mir Zuhause Wake on LAN einrichten.

Mainboard ist dieses verbaut:
http://www.amazon.de/C8HM70-I-HDMI-...1393663680&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+c8hm70-i+hdmi

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Professional.

Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Wake on LAN, das heißt, ich bin komplett auf euch angewiesen.


Momentan startet der PC um 8:15 Uhr und fährt abends um 22:30 Uhr runter.
Das ganze ist noch ohne Wake on LAN, das heißt, in der Nacht kann man auf den PC nicht zugreifen.


Mit Wake on LAN habe ich es folgendermaßen geplant:
Der PC startet um 13:00 Uhr und fährt abends um 22:30 Uhr runter. Auch wenn niemand auf ihn zugreift, Nachmittags und Abends soll er immer laufen.
Wenn jemand vormittags oder in der Nacht auf den PC zugreifen will, dann sollte der PC mit Wake on LAN starten. Sofern niemand auf den PC in der Nacht oder am Vormittag zugreift, sollte er ausgeschaltet sein und nicht bloß im Standby.
Zugreifen kann man auf den PC mit TeamViewer. Außerdem läuft auf dem PC ein Minecraft Bukkit Server und ein TeamSpeak3-Server, das heißt also, auch wenn jemand auf den Minecraft oder TeamSpeak Server gehen möchte, dann sollte das der PC erkennen und somit automatisch hochfahren.

Was ich nun alles brauche:
- Ein passendes Tool (wenn möglich kostenlos, oder braucht man für Wake on LAN kein Tool?)
- Eine Anleitung, was ich einstellen und einrichten etc. muss
- Was man sonst noch so für Wake on LAN braucht

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.

MFG, 98romi

Edit:
Falls sich gerade jemand gewundert hat, dass der Text in meinem Beitrag fehlt, den habe ich gerade eben erst eingefügt, weil ich den Thread mit der App aufgemacht habe, aber den Text am PC geschrieben habe. Am PC hat "Thread erstellen" bei mir nämlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2014)

Hier hast Du eine kurze Anleitung und die Möglichkeit, den Rechner auch über's Internet einzuschalten: WoL: Wake-on-LAN über das Internet ("MagicPaket" an Router, mit einstellbarer Port-Nummer). Allerdings muss der Rechner über LAN mit dem Internet verbunden sein, WOL über WLAN funktioniert i.d.R. nicht bzw. nur mit spezieller WLAN-Router- und -Stick-Hardware.


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Ich verstehe das nicht ganz.

Muss ich da eine bestimmte Datei (Magic Packet) verschicken oder reicht es einfach, wenn ich im Minecraft Multiplayer den Server betrete bzw in TS3 den Server betrete??


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. März 2014)

Ich glaube du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler. Die Server laufen ja auf dem PC - und dieser ist ausgeschaltet. Wie soll man denn auf einen Server connecten, der offline ist?


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Und wie bringe ich den PC dann dazu, das er hochfährt??


----------



## High-Teen (1. März 2014)

Wake-on-LAN ist zwingend ans Magic Packet gekoppelt. Wenn jemand  versucht, sich bei ausgeschaltetem PC mit dem Server zu verbinden, wird  nur die Meldung erscheinen, dass der Server offline/nicht verfügbar ist.  Der Verbindungsversuch ist selbst kein Magic Packet (da falscher Port  und falscher Inhalt) und kann den PC nicht aufwecken.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Und wie verschickt man ein Magic Packet??


----------



## High-Teen (2. März 2014)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
1) Die oben verlinkte Seite hat oben eine Eingabemaske mit den benötigten Informationen, mit Klick auf "AUFWECKEN" wird das Packet verschickt.
2) Einige Router bieten in ihrer Bedienungsoberfläche einen solchen Menüpunkt an, teilweise sogar zeitlich steuerbar. Ob Deiner das kann, musst Du selbst herausfinden.
3) Entsprechende Smartphoneapps finden (nach Wake on LAN im App Store/Play Store suchen)

Hilfreich ist auch noch das Tool hier. http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/wake-on-lan-monitor.aspx
Damit kannst Du im laufenden Betrieb erkennen, ob das Packet angekommen ist.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Mein Router ist eine Fritz Box 7390.

Kann die sowas??


----------



## High-Teen (2. März 2014)

Eigentlich schon. Müsste unter Heimnetz/Netzwerk -> Dein PC -> Bearbeiten zu finden sein.


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> wenn jemand auf den Minecraft oder TeamSpeak Server gehen möchte, dann sollte das der PC erkennen und somit automatisch hochfahren.


 
Du öffnest einfach die Seite deiner FritzBox --> Heimnetz --> Netzwerk --> Geräte und Benutzer --> Beim gewünschten PC gehst du auf bearbeiten --> Diesen Computer automatisch starten, sobald aus dem Internet darauf zugegriffen wird.

Zusätzlich muss Wake on Lan auf deinem Computer aktiviert sein. Ich würde zuallererst einmal ausprobieren, ob das nicht standardmäßig aktiviert ist. Wenn nicht meldest du dich einfach nochmal.

Hier übrigens die Anleitung von AVM:
Computer im FRITZ!Box-Heimnetz über das Internet starten (Wake on LAN) | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Brauche ich für den WoL-PC eine WoL-Software oder nur für PCs oder Smartphones, die auf den WoL-PC zugreifen??


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

Du brauchst garkeine Software, das macht deine FritzBox. Du musst WakeOnLan aber unter Umständen im Bios aktivieren.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Und wie verschicke ich dann das Magic Packet??

Auf dem WoL-PC muss zwar keine Software installiert werden, aber die anderen PCs, die auf den WoL-PC zugreifen,  brauchen die denn keine Software,  die das Magic Packet verschickt??


----------



## mattinator (2. März 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Und wie verschicke ich dann das Magic Packet??
> 
> Auf dem WoL-PC muss zwar keine Software installiert werden, aber die anderen PCs, die auf den WoL-PC zugreifen,  brauchen die denn keine Software,  die das Magic Packet verschickt??


 Du must die MAC-Adresse des jeweiligen PC's wissen. Die findest Du z.B. heraus, wenn Du auf dem PC im cmd eingibst:

```
ipconfig /all
```
Die MAC-Adresse findest Du hinter "Physikalische Adresse", musst die Ausgabe mal durchblättern, wahrscheinlich werden mehrere Netzwerk-Adapter gelistet.
Wenn Du Die Einrichtung des Routers und der PC's nach den o.g. Hinweisen erledigt hast, kannst kannst Du sie "Aufwecken", indem Du *in einem Web-Browser* die in meinem ersten Post verlinkte Seite aufrufst, dort den (DynDNS-)Namen / die öffentliche statische TCP/IP-Adresse Deiner Fritz-Box, den Port und MAC-Adresse des jeweiligen PC's eingibst und danach den Aufwecken-Button clickst. D.h., Dein Router braucht entweder eine öffentliche statische TCP/IP-Adresse (statischen Hostnamen) oder einen dynamischen Hostnamen (z.B. über DynDNS).
Anhand Deiner Fragen empfehle ich Dir, jemanden zu suchen, der etwas mehr vom Ganzen versteht und dem Du per Team-Viewer Zugang auf Deinem PC gibst, damit er Dir bei der Konfiguration des Routers und der PC's hilft.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Ich habe "ipconfig /all" im cmd-Fenster eingeben, beim Netzwerkadapter ist jedoch nichts von einer Mac-Adresse dagestanden.


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

Wenn du die Einstellung in der FritzBox machst musst du dich darum ehrlich gesagt garnicht kümmern.Sobald jemand über eine Portfreigabe auf den ausgeschalteten PC zugreifen möchte wird die FritzBox die WakeOnLan Funktion nutzen um den PC einzuschalten.

Bedingung dafür ist nur, dass WakeOnLan auch im Bios aktiviert ist.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Ich habe gelesen, dass man einen PC nicht unbedingt mit einem Magic Packet wecken muss, sondern es reicht auch einfach, dass man versucht, sich irgendwie mit dem PC zu verbinden (z.B mit TeamViewer, TS3 oder Minecraft Bukkit Server).

Stimmt das oder habe ich mich da verlesen??


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. März 2014)

Die Antwort wurde bereits gegeben, les einfach nochmal.


----------



## 98romi (3. März 2014)

Muss dem WoL-PC dann eigentlich eine feste IP-Adresse vom Router zugewiesen werden oder darf die IP-Adresse sich auch ändern??


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2014)

Natürlich muss der eine feste IP haben, ansonsten kannst du ja garkeine Portweiterleitung einrichten.


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Welchen Port muss ich dafür in der FritzBox freigeben, damit der WoL-PC merkt, wenn jemand den Minecraft Server oder den TS3-Server betreten will??


----------



## Laudian (5. März 2014)

den TS3 Port und den Minecraft Port.


----------



## 98romi (6. März 2014)

Was muss ich dann eigentlich machen, außer im Bios des PCs und in der FritzBox 7390 WoL einzuschalten??

@Laudian:
TS3 und Minecraft-Port ist bereits freigegeben.

Edit:
Muss ich dann in der FritzBox auch einstellen, bei welchem PC ich WoL haben will oder einfach nur WoL einschalten??

Nicht dass dann auf einmal alle PCs bei mir Zuhause angehen, obwohl es eigentlich nur dieser eine mit dem Minecraft-Server und dem TS3-Server angehen soll??

Ist WoL standardmäßig im Bios aktiviert oder deaktiviert??


----------



## Laudian (7. März 2014)

Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal:


Laudian schrieb:


> Du öffnest einfach die Seite deiner FritzBox --> Heimnetz --> Netzwerk --> Geräte und Benutzer --> Beim gewünschten PC gehst du auf bearbeiten --> Diesen Computer automatisch starten, sobald aus dem Internet darauf zugegriffen wird.
> 
> Zusätzlich muss Wake on Lan auf deinem Computer aktiviert sein. Ich würde zuallererst einmal ausprobieren, ob das nicht standardmäßig aktiviert ist. Wenn nicht meldest du dich einfach nochmal.
> 
> ...



Ob WOL standardmäßig aktiviert ist weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen. In der Anleitung steht aber, was du im Bios aktiviert haben musst damit es funktioniert...


----------



## 98romi (7. März 2014)

Muss der WoL-PC im Standby sein, damit WoL funktioniert, oder darf er auch ganz ausgeschaltet sein??


----------



## 98romi (7. März 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------

